# beamswork evo 6500k  and TC420 sunrise/sunset dimmer



## Feanor76 (16 Oct 2017)

i have finally managed to diy a sunrise/sunset for my beamswork evo 6500k 36 led light using a TC420 controller i bought on ebay for £25 
it has 5 channels so could control more than 1 led if needed , i previously attempted to use the fluval digital lamp timer but failed as it would ramp up/down but not switch off at end of light period
i googled to find out if anyone else had managed to find a way to ramp the beamswork led without success
which is why i am posting this possible solution as i think it is a good cheap setup
all is required is to simply cut the power supply cord between the brick and led light then strip each wire back a bit to enable connection to the TC420 controller

connect the lead from the power brick to the TC420 input (white wire +ve  screen wire -ve 
connect the lead from the led to the TC420 channel 1   white wire to v+ screen wire to CH1

do not make the same mistake as me and take the power brick apart as there are poorly fitted plastic sleeves to prevent short circuit on the metal casing , one tripped fuse a blown power supply and an unhappy wife later = lesson learned

luckily i had an old spare 15v laptop power supply that i used instead

once wiring completed i installed the TC420 software ' PLED ' on my laptop connected to the TC420 with the supplied usb lead and did a quick setup of time/date etc then programmed my ramp settings
6hrs 30mins total ramping up from 0% to 30% in the first 30mins the slowly ramping up to a peak of 50% then ramping back down to 30% then fading from 30% to off during the last 30mins
the beamswork led has 2 switch settings position 1= half of bulbs lit position 2= all bulbs lit
i only use 50% peak for 2hrs as i dont inject co2 as yet and at 100% = bba farm

i will add some pics so you can see my setup

i have added links so you can see the led and controller i have- 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24x-3W-65...318314?hash=item232b0fe8ea:g:PzcAAOxyu1FRlMUe

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20A-Progr...275241&hash=item1a32872985:g:YBYAAOSw1MZZir8N


----------



## Feanor76 (16 Oct 2017)

ive just found out the TC420 is limited to 4A per channel, my led is a has 24x 3 watt bulbs so 72watts with a 15v power supply

_I_(A) = _P_(W) /_ V_(V)    = 4.8A   

think i will have to get a my multi meter from work and check current draw at my peak usage as im not sure if either the power supply will fail over time


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Oct 2017)

I'm always struggling with software on those LED lights.... to be honest, I struggle with almost all kind of software


----------

